# Kobe is disrespected



## NeXtKoBeBrYaNt (Aug 22, 2004)

Everyone is now saying the Lakers have no chance to win an NBA championship next year. Since Kobe Bryant has been in the league they have been comparing him to Micheal Jordan. Now i know we lost Shaq but who says you can't win a championship without Shaq! We have in my opinon the most talented player in the NBA Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom who i think can be compared to Scottie pipen plus coron butler. Vlade Divac who can give us a good 20 mins. And knowing the Los Angeles Lakers we will come up with another decent player. I have faith in my Los Angeles Lakers. How dare people not have faith in Kobe Bryant!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NeXtKoBeBrYaNt</b>!
> Everyone is now saying the Lakers have no chance to win an NBA championship next year. Since Kobe Bryant has been in the league they have been comparing him to Micheal Jordan. Now i know we lost Shaq but who says you can't win a championship without Shaq! We have in my opinon the most talented player in the NBA Kobe Bryant and *Lamar Odom who i think can be compared to Scottie pipen* plus coron butler. Vlade Divac who can give us a good 20 mins. And knowing the Los Angeles Lakers we will come up with another decent player. I have faith in my Los Angeles Lakers. How dare people not have faith in Kobe Bryant!


:|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hate to do it, but...

:|


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: you guys want to turn this thread like the 'Kobe is clutch' thread?

Anyway, I agree with you NeXtKoBeBrYaNt, but you all need to chill with these Kobe threads. We've heard these same things for a while now. Kobe will always have his haters, but us Laker fans know what he's truely capable of. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Kobe is disrespected."

"Why do you hate Kobe?"

"Kobe is the bestestestest mostest clutchestestestest player in the game!"

Blah, blah, blah, bloo, blee, blee, blah, blah, bloh!

We know, we know! I'm a Lakers fan too, but seriously....ENOUGH ALREADY!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I also Hate To Do It But I Guess I Will Follow The Crowd 

:|


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Yah, take is easy guys, it's his first post.










:| 

:grinning:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

:|


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Good post NKB. Keep it up.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I just wanna see some commercials again

Lol, put Kobe in those old gatorade commercials

Kobe: Like Mike, if I could be like Mike...

Yes, the Kobe threads are numerous, its kinda ironic, all these people dont like him and yet they cant stop talking about him...



oh wait i almost forgot 



:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Awww..come on...cut the new guy some slack. Is this the way to treat our newest Laker fan. We were all noob once. 

I agree with City_Dawg i wanna see Kobe in commercials. I would like to see him playing one on one with a young MJ on a Nike commercial.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Awww..come on...cut the new guy some slack. Is this the way to treat our newest Laker fan. We were all noob once.
> 
> I agree with City_Dawg i wanna see Kobe in commercials. I would like to see him playing one on one with a young MJ on a Nike commercial.


:|


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this thread kindof gives me the feeling of K.o.b.e.B.r.y.a.n.t. Maybe Its Just Me, Im Not Saying That He Is Just Saying Thats What This Reminds Me Off


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> :|


:laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Whatcha do when Kobe Mania gonna run wild...


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Whatcha do when Kobe Mania gonna run wild...


 He's not hulk hogan :|



> you guys want to turn this thread like the 'Kobe is clutch' thread?


 No no it wasn't that thread it was the 'anyone who thinks kobe isn't top 5 clutch...' thread.


----------



## RenePerezz (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont know about everyone else but i have the Lakers over the Pacers in next years finals, i have confidence in my team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

So is Kobe further from Jordan than Odom is from Pippen?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is Caron Butler Kukoc?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

All i know is this is kobes time to prove to the whole NBA nation that doesnt need Shaq to win a championship. Im glad that trial is over so that kobe could start to work out and stuff....


----------

